# Epoxy or poly finish



## Nick6685 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,

So I'm in the final stages of completing my bar and now I'm searching for a finish for the bar top. It's come down to two choices, but I'm definitly open to suggestions if you have any. Multiple layers of poly, or an epoxy flood type finish.

I think i want to go with the epoxy flood, but I have some concerns that a thick epoxy layer would prevent any movement that the bar top would incur due to changes in the seasons(its a garage bar so sort of exposed to the outdoors). 

The bar top itself will either be a top layer of hardwood plywood, probably red oak, *or* T&G joined hardwood flooring. Both being attached to a plywood substrate. 

Any suggestions would be great Thanks!,


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

New2Woodworking said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So I'm in the final stages of completing my bar and now I'm searching for a finish for the bar top. It's come down to two choices, but I'm definitly open to suggestions if you have any. Multiple layers of poly, or an epoxy flood type finish.
> 
> ...


If you use plywood as a top you won't have any movement issues.












 







.


----------



## Nick6685 (Mar 23, 2011)

cabinetman,

I agree, you suggested that before and it would be perfect. The only issue im having is that I cant find any decent hardwood plywood! HD and lowes are all severly bowed and flawed, and I cant find any local lumber suppliers.

Do you think there would be significant movement with using a hardwood floor T&G together and either backscrewed or glued to the plywood substrate.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

New2Woodworking said:


> cabinetman,
> 
> I agree, you suggested that before and it would be perfect. The only issue im having is that I cant find any decent hardwood plywood! HD and lowes are all severly bowed and flawed, and I cant find any local lumber suppliers.
> 
> ...


Hard to believe that you can't find some decent hardwood plywood. I would stay away from the home center stuff. It's imported and the core is questionable. The faces are usually rotary cut veneers, and has a variable grain pattern. 

Do some more searching to find some A-1 plain sliced Red Oak plywood. The face on that looks as good as any Red Oak lumber. You could buy just 1/4" material and glue it to 3/4" MDF if you can't find 3/4". If you can't find the plywood, you could just buy the Red Oak veneer and laminate it to any plywood substrate, MDF, or even particle board. So you do have some options other than the flooring stuff, which I'm not too crazy about.












 







.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> Hard to believe that you can't find some decent hardwood plywood. I would stay away from the home center stuff. It's imported and the core is questionable. The faces are usually rotary cut veneers, and has a variable grain pattern.
> 
> Do some more searching to find some A-1 plain sliced Red Oak plywood. The face on that looks as good as any Red Oak lumber. You could buy just 1/4" material and glue it to 3/4" MDF if you can't find 3/4". If you can't find the plywood, you could just buy the Red Oak veneer and laminate it to any plywood substrate, MDF, or even particle board. So you do have some options other than the flooring stuff, which I'm not too crazy about.
> 
> ...


Yes I'm with cabinetman almost any lumber yard will have Oak Plywood it's not like your looking for something exotic. Call a local cabinet shop and see where they get lumber. I tried HD stuff against my better judgement because i was there and it was for shop cabinets. The core are fine but the veneer is paper thin and it actually cost more then what Brazzos price is. We just got them here but I'm thinking I'm going to like them.


----------



## Nick6685 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks cabinetman,

Im going to do a search this weekend, hopefully I find some stuff!


----------

